# C&CC or CC?



## Wind Dancer (Dec 29, 2011)

I was going to join one of these based on need - i.e. when I found I needed to stay on one, I'd join which ever one it was.  It turns out that I haven't had to yet! :cool1:

Anyway, it's about time I found out which is the best. (based on solo motorhoming with dogs).  Naturally I am less interested in the big fully serviced ones.  Quiet, cheap & cheerful prefered :wacko:

What are your experiences, and have you been with one and switched?
:drive:


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Dec 29, 2011)

Strange thing to ask on a Wild Camping forum  

Anyway, for what it's worth: I have found the Caravan Club tend to have older members and the sites appear to be better run. The Camping &Caravan Club is a little more "relaxed"

I am a member of the C&CC and have not used a site in 2011 and only three nights in 2010 so I doubt that I shall be renewing my membership.

Some people join the C&CC for the recovery side of things because it removes the restriction on weight of vehicles imposed by the AA and RAC. The C&CC use the RAC and the CC use the AA. I use ADAC so there's not much point in remaining a member

Some people like the social life of the Clubs and join in with the District Association meets: To each their own but not for me


----------



## james1508 (Dec 29, 2011)

wind dancer said:


> I was going to join one of these based on need - i.e. when I found I needed to stay on one, I'd join which ever one it was.  It turns out that I haven't had to yet! :cool1:
> 
> Anyway, it's about time I found out which is the best. (based on solo motorhoming with dogs).  Naturally I am less interested in the big fully serviced ones.  Quiet, cheap & cheerful prefered :wacko:
> 
> ...




Hello,

I have been with both now, the reason i joined the C &CC  was because the site i use for new year each year  is £7 per night cheaper therefore using a club site 5 times in a year it would pay for itself. Last year I joined the CC one to use the pub cc site at the foot of Ingleborough in Yorkshire, this was the only time i used it last year so wont be rejoining the CC because i didnt use any others. The other reason for joining one of the clubs is that they do very good deals on Capervan insurance, so it may be worth joining one of them  for the insurance benefits ?  The other reason would be  the location of sites you want to visit. One thing for sure is the site you want to visit will be the wrong club you joined :juggle::juggle:

hope this helps 

James


----------



## sagart (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in the CC. for a couple of reasons.
Best deal, for me on insurance and breakdown cover.
It has good Certificated sites near our daughter in Somerset and we stay there for about 3 weeks in the summer.
Only once used one in Scotland as my wife and I were invited to the Clan Chief's wedding near Edinburgh a couple of years ago and the Edinburgh site was conveniently placed and meant we turned up properly dressed


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 29, 2011)

We are members of both CC and C&CC.  We regularly use their CL/CS network.  We stayed on one CC site near Birmingham in the last year when we couldn't park where we expected and couldn't find a spot on any CL or CS locally.

I find being a member of both offers us a good choice normally, from 3500 places in the joint network.

I was a member of the Motor Caravanners' Club (MCC) but was very disapointed in the club and very disapointed in one of their CLs so we didn't bother to try any other of their CL network which we found hard to find.

We are not interested in rallies, holiday meeting, Insurance or Ferry bookings by the big clubs.  We have Full Timing insurance (which they do not offer) and have found it cheaper to book direct with the ferry companies.

The CL/CS networks also offer places where we can discharge waste and get fresh water without too much hassle.  The C&CC also allows use of some of their main sites to dump and take on fresh water as well as using laundry facilities and showers for a small fee without staying on a pitch.

John


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello
I joined the CC last year for the insurance deal.
As with every other insurance company (it seems) they give you a good deal the first year and attempt to screw you the second.
I did not use any of the sites or other services  so did not renew membership this year.

Blue Skies


----------



## donkey too (Dec 29, 2011)

Join the WHAT! Yuk. 

I spent too long in the army being ordered about to even contemplate joining such an 'institution'.

Thanks but NO THANKS.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been in both and there's no doubt in my mind that the CC is the better organisation. What I didn't like about the C&CC was being told where to pitch. The CC is much more relaxed, and every time I've used one of its sites, the wardens have told me to wander round, choose my own pitch and let them know which one we're on. 

You will get lots of very biased views I'm afraid about the CC with criticism about how wardens are officious and more like warders than wardens. All I can say is that you reap what you sow.  Wardens work long hours and sometimes have to deal with some very difficult and selfish people and in my experience if you are pleasant and reasonable with them, they will do anything for you. 

I'm a member mainly for CLs and the other benefits but, whenever I use a site, I never fail to be impressed with the high standards and have seldom found a Continental site that matches a typical CC one. Another myth is that the CC isn't motorhome friendly. This is absolute nonsense. I have never booked a CC site and just roll up, although I do avoid school holidays, although in Scotland I just roll up at any time of the year and have never had a problem. I have never found any bias against motorhomes and lately I have found that some wardens are  motorhomers.

One of the CC's biggest assets are its European books, which not only list sites and whether or not they are open in winter, but have a wealth of information from driving regulations in various countries to opening times and severity of the various high passes. I never fail to be amazed at how many knock the CC but won't go to mainland Europe without the relevant CC sites book!

For my money membership of the CC is worth every penny if just for the CL network alone. I love wild camping but there are times when I'd rather spend a few quid on a CL or a site than wild camp somewhere scruffy or possibly unsafe and then there's always the problem of ferreting around for water or cassette disposal, far easier to call in on a CL or a CC site every three or four days to top up, empty the loo and my wife just loves the spacious and immaculate showers.

For me, the secret of happy motorhoming, especially when married, is to be flexible and to refuse to fall into the bigotry of many people, where all  wild campers are tight-fisted and anti-social and all those who use sites are unadventurous and sheep-like robots who prefer staying in 'prisons' than in the wild. Some of us, and I suspect the majority on this site, are flexible and we enjoy both kinds of motorhoming and will not condemn those whose views differ from ours.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2011)

donkey too said:


> Join the WHAT! Yuk.
> 
> I spent too long in the army being ordered about to even contemplate joining such an 'institution'.
> 
> Thanks but NO THANKS.



And that I'm afraid, sums up the bigotry that I mention in my post above. I have never been 'ordered about' on a CC site and your use of the word 'institution' just reinforces the bigotry of the post. Presumably then you never stay on aires where the ranks of motorhomes parked in a neat row four feet from each other are more reminiscent of an army parade ground than any CC site could ever be.

It never fails to amaze me how those who talk of 'prisons' and 'institutions' are happy to cram themselves on aires or, even worse, crowd on popular 'wild camping' spots with another few dozen motorhomes. Could it be because the latter is free? I wild camp when it's wild but see no point in using what is, in effect, an unofficial camp site, that has none of the convenience and facilities of a good municipal in France or a CC site or CL in the U.K. But of course I don't mind spending a smallish sum for those facilities.


----------



## al n sal (Dec 29, 2011)

we're only with the ccc now, didn't use any cl's last year, but will still stay as i like to have the option to use the smaller cheaper cl sites if we wish to. i have found the opposite to Northerner and found the ccc to be more relaxed than the cc, but suppose its down to ones own perspective.


----------



## kangooroo (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm a member of the C&CC and use sites or CLs for about one night in four when away for longer periods.  I prefer wilding but, camping in a panel van, I need site facilities occasionally to recharge batteries, have a shower and a hot meal.  I've always found the C&CC sites to be well-run and with very friendly wardens, although I'm not keen on having to use an allocated pitch and being shown to it!

The C&CC charges per person so, for a solo camper, it's a lot cheaper than the CC which makes a charge per pitch and per person.


----------



## kenjones (Dec 29, 2011)

donkey too said:


> Join the WHAT! Yuk.
> 
> I spent too long in the army being ordered about to even contemplate joining such an 'institution'.
> 
> Thanks but NO THANKS.



I am a member of the C&CC and ex-army. I'm afraid I don't see the similarity.

The C&CC is very useful for cheap Temporary Holiday Sites.


----------



## cooljules (Dec 29, 2011)

Northerner said:


> And that I'm afraid, sums up the bigotry that I mention in my post above. I have never been 'ordered about' on a CC site and your use of the word 'institution' just reinforces the bigotry of the post. Presumably then you never stay on aires where the ranks of motorhomes parked in a neat row four feet from each other are more reminiscent of an army parade ground than any CC site could ever be.
> 
> It never fails to amaze me how those who talk of 'prisons' and 'institutions' are happy to cram themselves on aires or, even worse, crowd on popular 'wild camping' spots with another few dozen motorhomes. Could it be because the latter is free? I wild camp when it's wild but see no point in using what is, in effect, an unofficial camp site, that has none of the convenience and facilities of a good municipal in France or a CC site or CL in the U.K. But of course I don't mind spending a smallish sum for those facilities.



i have to agree with donkey too.   just look how much they charge for a bit of grass to park on. most vans ae self sufficent now.   having used camp sites in germany the prices they charge here are stupid, if people stood up for themselves and refused to pay the high cost then they would be forced to come down.  just look how much they charge for a nights leccy


----------



## cooljules (Dec 29, 2011)

***** said:


> Personally, I can't see any problem with using a CC or C&CC site or Wilding as they all have their uses and all have something to offer.
> You must just do what you like and what makes you happy as long as you don't inconvenience others.
> And don't bother listening to all the Freeloaders on here as there are far too many of them that would never put their hands in their pockets and pay their own way.
> We do seem to have more than our fair share:sad:


i dont like being called a few loader.......... i dont have much money so have to make do with any way of having a holiday i can, hence old van converted. its my pride and joy and my dogs love weekends away....


----------



## cooljules (Dec 29, 2011)

***** said:


> I most certainly did not call you a freeloader! My comment was a generalization and was in no way a personal comment meant for you.


ok no probs, my apologies.  its just what people seem to think generally.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2011)

cooljules said:


> i have to agree with donkey too.   just look how much they charge for a bit of grass to park on. most vans ae self sufficent now.   having used camp sites in germany the prices they charge here are stupid, if people stood up for themselves and refused to pay the high cost then they would be forced to come down.  just look how much they charge for a nights leccy



Just a bit of grass to park on? What a very silly statement! Perhaps you've never noticed the landscaping, or thought about the hundreds of thousands of pounds in land purchase and construction? Perhaps you've never noticed the wardens who do all the work and have to be paid, or the immaculate toilet and shower blocks that you can use? If you're self sufficient that's fine, use CLs or aires or park behind Carrefour if you really want to. But it's quite clear from this and other posts that many members of this site, whilst they enjoy wild camping, also value sites and CLs for the convenience and facilities that they offer. And what's this about the price of electricity? With the CC it's all inclusive, so how do you know what the charge is? If you're on a site that charges separately for electricity then don't have it, it's not rocket science!

And remember, we're talking about the CC or C&CC here, not expensive private sites with swimming pools and nightclubs and how you can claim that their prices need to come down just staggers me! The CC is a non-profit co-operative where every penny is put back into expanding its sites and CLs network. You really should compare the CC's charges with a similar quality private site before making such claims! Your post also implies that high prices are keeping people away from CC sites. That is simply not true as the people who use the sites seem very happy to pay what in my view is a competitive price and on some popular sites you need to book well in advance to even get on.

Finally, I'm not sure what rose-coloured spectacles you had on when in Germany. I find that Continental sites can be more expensive than CC sites and at least with CC sites you are guaranteed excellence and high standards, which has not been my experience of many Continental sites.

If you look at how the CC has expanded its network over the last few decades, if you look at the quality of its sites and the range of its CLs, you might well ask yourself if we shouldn't ask the CC to run Britain!

Finally, despite what you claim are high prices for its sites, did you know that the CC does not make a profit on its sites? Its profits come from the other services that it offers such as insurance, publication, ferry and holiday bookings etc. 

You've obviously never been involved in running a business, if you had you might have a better idea of the massive costs involved in setting up, running and maintaining a camp-site. But of course all you can see is 'patch of grass' on which to park your 'van.


----------



## cooljules (Dec 29, 2011)

***** said:


> No problem at all, easily misunderstood!
> Just look at the vast quantity of posts trying to get free full membership in the Christmas competition and then look at the number of thank you's to Admin for all of his hard work.
> Says it all! Far more are after something than are giving!
> 
> ...



yes i noticed that about the comp.  someone won who had been a member for many years but only 3 posts.....mind you, i guess they could not have used this forum for many many years, and then just by coincidence came back on at the right time.


----------



## Sparks (Dec 29, 2011)

We are members of both clubs and have been for many years and if you only regard it as a magazine subscription then you've got your money back. 
I wild with the van, by cycle, and tow a caravan when grandchildren or my elderly mother comes with us so I see camping/caravanning/wilding from all sides.

When we are looking for a CL or CS though it always seems to be the C&CC that has one to suit us.

Caravans and wilding? Yes, both clubs have regular rallies all over the country where you can stay in a farmers field with water and waste disposal for the same cost as a French aire. There's more to the clubs than just expensive and immaculate sites.

The advantage of dragging a caravan behind a self-build panel van is that nobody gets in your way on the road, for some reason. It doesn't seem to bother either of the clubs either.


----------



## cooljules (Dec 29, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Just a bit of grass to park on? What a very silly statement! Perhaps you've never noticed the landscaping, or thought about the hundreds of thousands of pounds in land purchase and construction? Perhaps you've never noticed the wardens who do all the work and have to be paid, or the immaculate toilet and shower blocks that you can use? If you're self sufficient that's fine, use CLs or aires or park behind Carrefour if you really want to. But it's quite clear from this and other posts that many members of this site, whilst they enjoy wild camping, also value sites and CLs for the convenience and facilities that they offer. And what's this about the price of electricity? With the CC it's all inclusive, so how do you know what the charge is? If you're on a site that charges separately for electricity then don't have it, it's not rocket science!
> 
> And remember, we're talking about the CC or C&CC here, not expensive private sites with swimming pools and nightclubs and how you can claim that their prices need to come down just staggers me! The CC is a non-profit co-operative where every penny is put back into expanding its sites and CLs network. You really should compare the CC's charges with a similar quality private site before making such claims! Your post also implies that high prices are keeping people away from CC sites. That is simply not true as the people who use the sites seem very happy to pay what in my view is a competitive price and on some popular sites you need to book well in advance to even get on.
> 
> ...



the facilites and prices in germany where much better.  yes i know how and costs to run a business, make a profit etc.  but some of the prices on sites in this country is shocking.  ok maybe not the CC sites but the private ones at least, so i take that back.


----------



## bob72 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm not convinced the comment about european sites being cheaper is true.  Last summer we did our road trip and we were unable to use many Aires/Stellplatz/Wildcamp sites as our friends were not in a self sufficient van.  This meant we had to use sites quite often and I must say the prices in most of europe, even slovenia is virtually the same as the UK.  At least in high season.

It's not like we were even staying in 'popular' areas.  We were very disappointed to find all the campsites in Italy where we needed to stop (extremely long day driving before hand) were full and the only abysmal site we could find would let us pitch up for 35 euros PER VAN and we had no room between the units - it was infact basically a car parking space like you get in Tescos!

Needless to say we negotiated and managed to get the price down a bit (40euros for both vans I think). The site facilities were dreadful but we had to pay :sleep-040:

Unfortunatly I think campsites in general have gone up in cost everywhere.  We are members of the C+CC and must admit the few sites we tried last year were really nice and the wardens friendly - even when we turned up quite late as a matter of necessity due to van troubles we were at first met with a bit of a frosty reception but as I was polite and friendly we ended up chatting for half an hour and we showed them around our van :dance:

Not sure if I will be renewing our membership though, its not that much more expensive to use their sites as non members especially as we rarely use them and I was I admit a little disappointed to find that all the club sites we stayed on were not member only.

Another plus I find with some sites/clubsites is that you can leave your van there relatively safely and not have to worry about parking it and ensuring its security if you intend to leave the vehicle for extended periods of time. Indeed when we were in Italy we parked the van in official campsites (with security) and used the local bus and train for a trip into Monaco! Much cheaper than driving and easier to.  Also meant I could have a nice beer :cheers:


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2011)

cooljules said:


> i dont like being called a few loader.......... i dont have much money so have to make do with any way of having a holiday i can, hence old van converted. its my pride and joy and my dogs love weekends away....



And that's fine. If you haven't much money and you can't afford sites who can quibble about that? I'd much rather that people motorhomed without using sites if they have to, rather than not motorhome at all. But why do you feel the need to criticise those of us who like to mix our camping, sometimes wild and sometimes CLs or sites or aires?

I really am coming to the conclusion that all this utter b*ll*cks about 'prisons' and 'institutions' is just a cover for those who can't afford sites or can afford it but hate spending money.

I'm pleased to say that, after a brief experience with a few wild-camping zealots on this forum that, I'm beginning to realise that the majority of members are just like me, in that they love wilding, when wilding is suitable, but if it isn't they are happy to mix and match with sites, CLs and aires.

We are very happy if you only want to wild, good luck to you, but please, please, cut the vitriol and the utter nonsense about those of use who differ from you in our camping habits. I respect your choices so please try to accept mine without the snide comments which try to paint us as some kind of conformist sheep. If anything we're the ones with open minds!


----------



## tintent (Dec 29, 2011)

Everybody's entitled to join a club for various reasons,but to do so just for insurance can make it expensive in the long term.After taking club joining fees into account it can be more expensive.   I had been a member of the C & CC for several years and 2 years ago I decided to take out insurance with them for the first time.    But after a bad experience with a claim for a break-in i started to look elsewhere.   I got none of the "friendly" club help and assistance that was given to me at the time of joining and taking out insurance with them.  In fact it took many letters and phone calls to them to try to get closure on the claim.  The end result was not satisfacory and left me totally disillusioned with the whole experience.   Since then,  I have looked around for a new insurer and have found one that has given me all the cover I previously requested for a much better price and with a discount for a second vehicle.   No membership and no hastle.   I have nothing against club membership for the benefits of site facilities etc.  but as I said, it is not a good idea with insurance in mind.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 29, 2011)

Well as I've only had my van for a couple of months now i'm finding this an interesting and sometimes amusing thread...frankly I was wondering about this very same question just a few days ago...I'm in the C&CC and I'm pleased to see they have a MCS (Motor Caravan Section) for your local area and hold area meets.  I had thought of joining the MCC (Motor Caravan Club) but I think I'll pass as I also joined the MMM Magazine club.  I've used a couple of sites from £8ish to £17ish for the Reindeer Park one which was really nice, but generally I'm here to wildcamp the majority of the time...I guess you could pay a fortune for all the different club memberships available but unless you're on a site often I don't see the point.


----------



## bob72 (Dec 29, 2011)

Viktor said:


> Well as I've only had my van for a couple of months now i'm finding this an interesting and sometimes amusing thread...frankly I was wondering about this very same question just a few days ago...I'm in the C&CC and I'm pleased to see they have a MCS (Motor Caravan Section) for your local area and hold area meets.  I had thought of joining the MCC (Motor Caravan Club) but I think I'll pass as I also joined the MMM Magazine club.  I've used a couple of sites from £8ish to £17ish for the Reindeer Park one which was really nice, but generally I'm here to wildcamp the majority of the time...I guess you could pay a fortune for all the different club memberships available but unless you're on a site often I don't see the point.



I never did figure out the benefit of the C&CC MCC additional club thingy.  I'll tell you what I do find annoying about the c&cc though is their website.  Its rubbish!  I can never find what I want on there and when searching for a site using their site finder it keeps resetting on me.  Have to resort to the book most of the time (which is OK when I figured out how to use the thing)


----------



## Viktor (Dec 29, 2011)

> I'm pleased to say that, after a brief experience with a few wild-camping zealots on this forum that, I'm beginning to realise that the majority of members are just like me, in that they love wilding, when wilding is suitable, but if it isn't they are happy to mix and match with sites, CLs and aires.



I think that about sums up my impressions too Northerner.


----------



## wildman (Dec 29, 2011)

don't write off the Motor Caravanners Club (MCC) they may have less CL's but you can stay on them without being a member. (The only organisation that allows you to do so!)


----------



## Tbear (Dec 29, 2011)

I joined the C&CC years ago as we where then tent campers because we could not afford a big enough caravan to accommodate five of us and the dog. The CC would not let us on their sites with a Tent. Now we can easily afford to have a caravan, but choose to have a motorhome, we stick with the C&CC. I did join the CC for a year once as we wanted to stay with some friends but found it regimented and number of snobs per capita a bit high. The snobs where never the ones with new vans pulled by new Range Rovers but the ones with old vans pulled by old Volvos. Never could understand it?? The C&CC  has the same types but a better ratio. They also introduced us to their weekend and temp holiday sites. Great fun and good value. We have found the CS/CLs much better value, less regimented and often more convenient than the main sites. A plus for me is that they are often run by very helpful friendly folk instead of some ( Not ALL) of the sites managers who seem like they should have Pace Stick with them as they inspect their highly manicured sites. All depends what you like. My heart is in a one man tent on a hillside but my joints are firmly in the motorhome

Richard


----------



## John H (Dec 29, 2011)

We joined the Caravan Club for two reasons: the excellent and good value CLs (although many are getting over-expensive these days) and the discounts on ferries (although you may sometimes find cheaper via the company direct!). We remain members purely for those reasons but through gritted teeth for the following reasons:

1. The so-called members club is clearly a profit making business in disguise. There is nothing wrong with making a profit but to do so while pretending you are offering your "members" a good deal is deceitful. We have yet to find a Caravan Club site that is better value than a nearby privately-owned site. If those private sites can make a profit by charging, in some cases, less than half what the CC charges then something is wrong within the organisation.

2. We once used their "winter escapes" brochure to book a site abroad. Without going into all the boring details, it would have been cheaper to book direct with the site. To check whether this was a one-off, I looked at other sites in the brochure. The CC's "deal" for its members was ALWAYS more expensive than booking direct and in one case, 30% more expensive!

3. The club insurance has been of no use to us because Safeguard have consistently offered a better deal.

4. If private sites in this country and all sites in places such as France or Spain or Portugal can survive without imposing a raft of meaningless rules (including the exact spot where you have to place your rear offside wheel etc) then why can't the CC? I wouldn't go as far as some and describe them as prisons but I can fully understand the frustration that leads to that sort of comment. 

We use CLs quite a lot, enjoy them and find them generally good value. Isn't it ironic that the CLs are run by private individuals who presumably wouldn't do it if they didn't make a profit, yet the so-called "members" club tries to screw its members at every turn? It is the £40 that each year I most resent having to spend.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 29, 2011)

wildman said:


> don't write off the Motor Caravanners Club (MCC) they may have less CL's but you can stay on them without being a member. (The only organisation that allows you to do so!)



I wrote of the MCC after contacting them a number of times on various issues and being totally ignored.  Not even an email acknowlegement never mind a reply.  I found their mag was all about rallies and Holiday sites which are of no interest to me.  To me they are to fragmented and independant regionally to be an efective Motorhome organisation.  MCC in NI have obtained some Aires but the rest of the UK part of the organisation does not even mention them.

Yes wildman I think MCC do a fine job in co-operating with Practical Motorhome to provide certificated locations where we all can stop.  The reason other organisations do not allow non members to stay on their CLs is that DEFRA (Natural England) have stated that they will not let them have a para 5 exemption unless they agree to implement that restriction.  I have had a number of battles with them on this issue and pointed out in their own guidance it states.  



> Paragraph 5 – exempted organisations issue certificates stating that a site has been approved for the use of its members. However, non-members may also use the site, *unless there is an agreement between the site owner and the organisation that restricts its use to members only*;



DEFRA are going against this unless you stand up to them.  I have sorted exemption for 2 organisation with para 5 exemptions for England, Wales and Scotland and they are looking for possible CL locations.   It is not easy to find suitable locations and when you do the authorities are brainwashed into thinking that only the CC & C&CC can hold such exemptions in fact there are 15+ such groups with para 5 exemptions.

John


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 29, 2011)

For what it's worth, I joined the CC&C as it seemed to give more of what WE want. In our case it was the CS sites.

It's great wilding, but sometimes you just need facilities for the night or if you've got young grandchildren, they can play out.

Personally I don't like the big organised sites, but that's my choice and the thought of being on an open field filled with sometimes hundreds of caravans/tents/motorhomes fills me with dread (have done it a few times though cause we had to!!) I can be quite antisocial sometimes.

I did find the insurance much cheaper through the club this year, but that's probably the "introductory" offer and will shoot up next year.


----------



## jogguk (Dec 29, 2011)

wildman said:


> don't write off the Motor Caravanners Club (MCC) they may have less CL's but you can stay on them without being a member. (The only organisation that allows you to do so!)




That information is blatantly wrong, where did you get this?mad1:

I have stayed on a few CC and C&CC sites without being members, even in busy tourist areas, The CC site near Boscastle for example. I recall the sign at the entrance " non members welcome". And most of the CS or CL farm sites are willing to take anyone with money:dance: How do you think they attract new members?

OK you may not get placed on one of there prime pitches and will certainly have to pay a bit more, but the facilities are the same!  

I find it is best to just turn up between 5 and 6 pm and ask if you can stay a night. chances are they are half empty as  "The Members" who all pre booked didn't bother to turn up! If you phoned 1hr earlier you would be told "sorry fully booked for tonight"   This member pre-booking without paying is a right nonsense, screws it up for those you could use the space.

John


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 29, 2011)

jogguk said:


> That information is blatantly wrong, where did you get this?mad1:
> 
> I have stayed on a few CC and C&CC sites without being members, even in busy tourist areas, The CC site near Boscastle for example. I recall the sign at the entrance " non members welcome". And most of the CS or CL farm sites are willing to take anyone with money:dance: How do you think they attract new members?
> 
> ...



John.   What you are suggesting is against the rules of the CC and C&CC who make it a condition of granting a paragraph 5 exemption, that the site is exclusively for members.  However if the site owner decides to breach his agreement, he runs the risk of the exemption being withdrawn.  The site has to keep a diary issued by the club and this requires the name, address, telephone No: and membership number of those using the site to be entered.  

C&CC do welcome non members to their CSs, but the site is supposed to issue a membership form to them assuming that they will join.  Sites however do have on the entrance sign "Members only"  But say also that "You can join here".

The CC require existing membership before the use of CLs.  Their sites have on the entrance sign, "5 members only".

The clubs have annual inspections of CLs and also have unanounced spot checks made by inspector/visitors who report back to the clubs.  

The clubs do remove the exemptions from sites and it was not uncommon up to last year, to see entries in the magazine stating "Breach of conditions" as a reason for the site being delisted.

With only 5 vans on site at any one time, I fail to see how they can place anyone on other pitches, unless the site is not a CL/CS.

John


----------



## n brown (Dec 29, 2011)

what is a cl ? [no s******ing bob72 you know i'm old ]


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 29, 2011)

n brown said:


> what is a cl ? [no s******ing bob72 you know i'm old ]





> Organisations exempted under paragraph 5 may issue certificates (valid for up to one year) for particular sites, stating that the land has been approved by the organisation for the use of its members for the purposes of recreation. These sites are known as “certificated locations” (CL) or “certificated sites” (CS). Additionally:
> •  No more than 5 caravans can be stationed on a paragraph 5 site at any one time.
> •  Before issuing a certificate an exempted organisation is expected to have a system for consulting neighbours and the relevant local licensing authority
> •  Organisations which issue certificates are also expected to have systems in place to inspect their sites to check that the terms of the certificate are being observed; and for dealing with any inquiries or complaints from the public about their sites.
> ...




Hope this explains it

John


----------



## n brown (Dec 29, 2011)

oh dear i used a perfectly common and inoffensive word meaning laughing and its been p c 'ed! my bad?


----------



## n brown (Dec 29, 2011)

John Thompson said:


> Hope this explains it
> 
> John



perfick cheers,i was trying to work it out thinking the "c" must be for camping


----------



## jogguk (Dec 29, 2011)

John Thompson said:


> John.   What you are suggesting is against the rules of the CC and C&CC who make it a condition of granting a paragraph 5 exemption, that the site is exclusively for members.  However if the site owner decides to breach his agreement, he runs the risk of the exemption being withdrawn.  The site has to keep a diary issued by the club and this requires the name, address, telephone No: and membership number of those using the site to be entered.
> 
> C&CC do welcome non members to their CSs, but the site is supposed to issue a membership form to them assuming that they will join.  Sites however do have on the entrance sign "Members only"  But say also that "You can join here".
> 
> ...





Hi. John,

Just to clarify  When I said "Sites" I was referring to the bigger club sites not the 5 van CL & CS locations. Some/ all? of these I believe do allow non members and have signs at the entrance saying this.

I accept what you say about the CL & CS 5 van sites. However, I have used many of  these locations on a  spur of the moment  "lets see if we can stop here it looks lovely" when the place has been empty or just one or two vans. In reality the landowners who have these often beautiful places are very passionate and willing to share. It is quite sad that the members only restriction is forced on them

John


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 30, 2011)

jogguk said:


> Hi. John,
> 
> Just to clarify  When I said "Sites" I was referring to the bigger club sites not the 5 van CL & CS locations. Some/ all? of these I believe do allow non members and have signs at the entrance saying this.
> 
> ...



Hi John

A lot of the big club sites are actually operated on lease by the clubs and they are required to admit non members.  Sites owned by the clubs can admit non members if they wish.  There is usually a diference in price for members and non members.  

In both of the cases above the Local Authority issue a site licence which has rules attached.  It is not necessarily the club that is imposing some of the rules.



> 24.—(1) A local authority shall have power within their area to provide sites where caravans may be brought,  for holidays or other temporary purposes or for use as permanent residences, and to manage the sites or lease them to some other person.
> (2) Subject to the provisions of this section, a local authority shall have power to do anything appearing to them desirable in connection with the provision of such sites, and in particular—
> (a) to acquire land which is in use as a caravan site, or which has been laid out as a caravan site, or
> (b) to provide for the use of those occupying caravan sites any services or facilities for their health or convenience; and in exercising their powers under this section the local authority shall have regard to any standards which may have been specified by the Minister under subsection (6) of section five of this Act.



It is in the mindset of some authorities that only large type sites can be set up with all bells and whistles.  The above section of the 1960 Act could just as easily be applied to open Aire type sites with minimal facilities.

The model Standards are usually available on the Local Authorities website and specify terms such as number of toilets, wash basins, showers for each sex in ratio to the number of caravans using the site.  Proximity of waste disposal and drinking water points as well as density and spacing of caravans on the site, etc.  However the standards also state that the authority has discretion in implementing the level of these provisions required.  Most officials administering these rules have never read down that far in my experience.

John


----------



## Magic Bus (Jan 29, 2012)

We have been members of both clubs, but found the CC rather "snobbish" and have let our membership lapse. Our unit is a 22 year old Hymer which we love - but she looks her age and we have felt that we are being looked down on.. We've used a lot of the C&CC Temporary Holiday Sites and these are just great value, and very friendly - we've booked onto a really well located one near Weymouth for the Olympics sailing events.


----------



## Wind Dancer (Jan 29, 2012)

Magic Bus said:


> We've used a lot of the C&CC Temporary Holiday Sites and these are just great value, and very friendly - we've booked onto a really well located one near Weymouth for the Olympics sailing events.



Wow, that sounds great
 :boat:


----------



## Firefox (Jan 29, 2012)

If you are going to join one it is very simple.

Join the CC, they have twice the number of small 5 van sites, CL's than the C&CC has CS's.

The big sites from both are not that good value, but if you like paying for big sites, the CC ones are really nice. Super clean and better run. The CC clientele tends to be either noveau riche or better off people (generalisation but true). If you just ignore the posers CC is better value for money. I have sampled both over 40 years camping so this is from experience not hearsay.


----------



## bob72 (Jan 31, 2012)

n brown said:


> perfick cheers,i was trying to work it out thinking the "c" must be for camping



I didn't know either - or rather I had not made the association between Certified Location and CL.  I was only thinking of those small sites on farms (not even used one as when I tried they wanted 10quid per person in MILTON KEYNES!?!?!?)


----------



## julie1 (Jan 31, 2012)

We have been members of the CC.  Like to use the CL's when in the Uk.  It's true that many are quite expensive now at £8-10 but there are still some around with no facilities which are cheaper.  The only time we've used a club site was last year when we took our eldest Grandaughter to London.  Much cheaper than a hotel and good transport links and anyway our Grandchildren love the MH.


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 31, 2012)

*Clubs*

Hi wind dancer

I have been a member with CC&C for six years, but did not use them very much for the first four years apart from a few weekends and the odd holiday as a I had a classic CF Bedford Dormobile that I showed at classic car shows with the Dormobile Owners club and insured with Footman James as they were the best value for classics with full recovery.
But in 2009 I went for my Swift escape 664 as I wanted to do more extended travel. I kept my insurance with Footman James but changed to CC&C for a better insurance price on the new van. We took the new van around Scotland for a month in June 2009 to try it out using CC&C sites before traveling to Europe the following year.We used CC&C for ferrys and three sites but used aires as well on the trip down to western France and were very pleased with CC&C services.Last year we used them again on our three months tour to Europe and found them the only life line after a robbery in Italy and the holiday travel insurance company turned out to be a waste of space,(name supplied if you would like to avoid).CC&C was a great help in contacting my family and the insurance company who reply was," they would send a claim form to my home address". We are about to book
a Motorvan trip in Canada in June and will blog if we escape the Bears.

Regards Snowbirds.:cheers:








wind dancer said:


> I was going to join one of these based on need - i.e. when I found I needed to stay on one, I'd join which ever one it was.  It turns out that I haven't had to yet! :cool1:
> 
> Anyway, it's about time I found out which is the best. (based on solo motorhoming with dogs).  Naturally I am less interested in the big fully serviced ones.  Quiet, cheap & cheerful prefered :wacko:
> 
> ...


----------



## Somelier (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been a member of both the CC and C&CC for many years. The CC mainly for the CLs and the C&CC for the DA meets and THSs.

These are my experiences of both:

CC - arrive at site, book in, told to find pitch, drive round site looking for pitch (no advice, even though they have a map with filled pitches marked on it), finally manage to find one (on bigger sites such as Coniston, this takes ages) be told that I MUST park with the centre of my van on the peg. Walk back to office to let them know the pitch number and get toilet block key. Never see the site managers again during my stay, except if I have to go to the office!

C&CC - arrive at site, get a smiling welcome. Advised which pitches are vacant and where would I like to pitch. Be accompanied by a member of site staff who helps where needed and points out the locations of the facilities. If I'm not particularly happy with the pitch I've chosen, the staff member will recommend a different one. See site managers around frequently and have friendly chats with them.
          DA meets & THSs: Arrive at the field, be welcomed by site stewards who take the money, point out facilities (water and chemical disposal), offered a cup of tea and have a chat. They usually offer a bag of goodies about the local area. Some organisers like to peg out the pitches to maximise numbers available on busy meets, but most of the time it's find your own spot. Lots of friendly people to chat to if I want to, or plenty of solitude if I choose.

I don't think I need to point out which is the better organisation - it's not called "the friendly club" for nothing.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 31, 2012)

i joined the CC mainly for the reduced rate you get on the recovery, i only ever used one site in the last 4 yrs and that was a godsend too, it was a lovely site, no showers but leccy and empty loo £15 for 2 nights, the landowner was fantastic, allways drunk mind, but very funny,


----------



## steco1958 (Jan 31, 2012)

***** said:


> We were members of both, but they have expired now.
> I can't decide if we need to join either, maybe for a ferry, but then you need to add the roughly £40 club fee to the ferry cost and I think it would work out dearer than booking the ferry direct with the ferry company.



Dont forget the tunnel,,and the dreaded Tesco vouchers


----------



## Firefox (Jan 31, 2012)

I forgot to say that if rallying is your thing the C&CC is probably better than the CC. The C&CC have DA's (District Asociations) and the DA organises meets, rallies and local social events. There is also the National Feast of Lanterns and other national events organised in turn by one of the DA's. The CC have their centre meets but fair to say I think the DA structure is better.

As I like the 5 van sites, and join for that, the CC is a clear winner, the rally thing isn't relevant, but it might be for you.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 31, 2012)

I have never been to a CC rally so I wouldn't know, but on CC sites there is generally much using of hydraulics, those manoeuvring things, very large 4x4s, and general standing back admiring their rig, posing around speaking loudly for half an hour to attract as much attention as possible while setting up. I would imagine rallies are similar!


----------



## Firefox (Jan 31, 2012)

Not as far as I know! Some people in the CC&C even rally with tents. I know this is difficult and you probably have to put your tent on wheels, but it goes on a lot :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jan 31, 2012)

We belong to both, but if we rally, it's always with the C&CC, not the CC. It is usually cheaper, we pay £4.50 + electric with Cornwall BCC (one of the sections of the C&CC) which will proably go up this season, but we stay on proper sites, not fields.  Also a lot of our friends belong to it!

The problem with rallying with the CC is that you have to book and pay a deposit, and their pricing is very hard to understand, as it includes admin, vat, social fee etc. Also we have come across their rallies, while staying close by, and the people we encountered had a superiority complex.  It rather put us off, but hopefully that is not typical of the majority of members!! 

The main reason we belong to the CC is their CLs, which seem to be more numerous than the C&CC.  We mainly stay on the CCs £11 per night sites, electric but no loos or showers, rather than their other ones, which are pricey, to say the least!!  I don't think the C&CC are a lot cheaper, but if you are over 55, you get an age concession which helps a lot, but is not normally available at peak season.  We tend to use them more than the CC sites, as doing your washing is a bit cheaper!!  (The main reason for going there in the first place!)

There is no one-club-fits-all, it's a case of what you want to do.  On one of our long trips we would Wildcamp, use CLs to empty and refill, a proper C&CC site to do the washing,and maybe one of their temporary Holiday Sites, which offer good value especially in peak season.

Whatever you do, ENJOY IT!!


----------



## runnach (Jan 31, 2012)

kernowprickles said:


> There is no one-club-fits-all, it's a case of what you want to do.  On one of our long trips we would Wildcamp, use CLs to empty and refill, a proper C&CC site to do the washing,and maybe one of their temporary Holiday Sites, which offer good value especially in peak season.
> 
> Whatever you do, ENJOY IT!!


I wholeheartedly agree, I couldnt put it any better myself.
Channa


----------



## snowbirds (Feb 1, 2012)

*Hot topic*

Hi Wind dancer

I think you have opened up a hornets :mad1::mad1::mad2::mad2:nest with just a small question about clubs,just see the amount of hits on this one I love it.
Members seem to have a lot of the winter blues and need to chill. Maybe watch Carry on camping with Sid James and Peter Butterworth and the washing line comment from Sid James," A pound for a washing line"? reply from Peter Butterworth," No you can have three washing lines for a pound".A great film on the stress of camping in England. Come on you are all campers how ever you do it chill.:lol-053::banana:

Happy camping Snowbirds. 




QUOTE=wind dancer;161347]I was going to join one of these based on need - i.e. when I found I needed to stay on one, I'd join which ever one it was.  It turns out that I haven't had to yet! :cool1:

Anyway, it's about time I found out which is the best. (based on solo motorhoming with dogs).  Naturally I am less interested in the big fully serviced ones.  Quiet, cheap & cheerful prefered :wacko:

What are your experiences, and have you been with one and switched?
:drive:[/QUOTE]


----------

